# messed up ball



## athometoo (Nov 23, 2009)

bought this at a barn sale yesterday . had to give 2 bucks each . i was thinking on efor marbles and one for bottles caps which i bought there too . the ball jar on the right is messed up on the writing and the glass is not as clear as the other . so i got one of each  . he had 4 more in the box . question ? is this a common jar with the mess up . also the messed up one has 2 marks on the bottom . looks like a v and an x . the other jar just has a v . any info would be appreciated . also i found out bottle caps do not display well in a jar (duh)


----------



## athometoo (Nov 23, 2009)

closer pic


----------



## athometoo (Nov 23, 2009)

and the bottom . also got the lids .


----------



## ajohn (Nov 23, 2009)

http://balljarcollectorscommunitycenter.yuku.com ya Sam,
 Both are very common jars.The one on the right is a reworked mold.I've read up a little on the different plants that manufactured Ball products,and how to distinquish them.Problem is,I've done way too much damage to my brain to remember the tech.stuff.[&o].Here is an excellent resource site for
 Ballhttp://balljarcollectorscommunitycenter.yuku.com/


----------



## ajohn (Nov 23, 2009)

http://balljarcollectorscommunitycenter.yuku.com/
 THERE YA GO.


----------



## athometoo (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks ajohn . think i will use one for marbles  , most of which i give to my father  . the other for small trinkets found while digging .    thanks  sam


----------



## logueb (Nov 23, 2009)

I've got a Ball Book back from the 70's somewhere.  Seems like they bought the Drey Masons and reworked the molds.  Looks like a reworked "r" where the "a" is.  Just a thought.


----------



## athometoo (Nov 23, 2009)

you may be right  .it looks like someone did some grinding on this mold and did not smooth it out . almost like wood whittle marks .     thanks  sam


----------



## ajohn (Nov 23, 2009)

logueb,
 The Ball brothers pretty much bought every one out after they acquired an Owens automatic bottle machine.


----------



## madman (Dec 4, 2009)

hey sam nice jars  early machine made, love the crudeness keepers in my book


----------

